# I cannot backup my phone in itunes, HELP!



## d_animality

Okay i really dont know how to solve this problem...

i had an iphone from my friend which he bought from someone else.. its running on iOS 4 ... the problem is.. he wants me to update the firmware to the latest i.e. iOS5.0.1 .. its never been sync to itunes before from the first day he gets hold of it.. so im sure its been sync before to the previos owner's itunes..

so here is the main problem.. i want to back up the inside of the iphone first cause my frens needs all the contacts, messages and save games to be backed up and restored back once update is complete... however... the itunes does not allow this.... when i connect it.. it only provide options to set as a new device or restored from backup (the backup is my phone backup)..

i tried right-click and the back up is greyed out.. so i really dont know if there is any other way i can backup his thing before proceed with the updates... i really need professional help here.. please help...


----------



## Adamd85

Restore as factory default. Plug it in then hit restore. U wont be able to back it up if it has not been backed up in itunes


----------



## Adamd85

Back it up before though


----------



## sobeit

is the phone activated? does it have phone service? has it been jailbroken or unlocked?


----------



## d_animality

yes the phone is activated and jailbroken already... i cannot back it up in itunes.. when i coonect to itunes it simply give options to only restore from backup or set up as nerw phone... both will make all the data inside the phone erased


----------



## sobeit

do you want to keep it jailbroken or do you want to go apple all the way?


----------



## d_animality

I want to update it to 5.0.1 first and restore my backup so that everytng will be the same as it is .. Then i will jailbreak using redsnow.. But i cannot back it up.. If i continue straight to update i will lose evrytng (msg,cntact,save games etc) anyway i can backup them all without itunes?


----------



## sobeit

I do not know that much about backing up a jailbroken phone so I am unable to help any further. I do know that if you did a backup using itunes, you will not be able to backup anything that came from cydia. There are apps in cydia that will help you with backing up a jailbroken iphone.


----------

